# Providence Police Academy 2008?



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

is providence academy upcoming? i saw somehwere on here that academy is planned for spring 08, though nothing on PPD site, and some other poster posted in late 2007 said he was accepted for 08 academy...have I missed application?

even so, when I do apply, what chances do I stand of getting in? This is probably annoying for many here but thanks for humoring me
in shape, so will likely handle physical test (run 7 mile pace now, 100 pushups now)
can study, so will try to handle written test
who knows on oral exam
no law enforcement or military experience
journalist/ publishing 
college degree
34 years old
only bad thing on background check would be 3/4 years bad credit 1997-2000 and bad grades two semesters in college 15 years ago, otherwise clean, only one traffic ticket in ten years, no misdemeanors/ felonies
white male
asthma but in shape
relations include statie and a federal prosecutor 
will post elsewhere on forum for details


----------

